# Budgie Playground



## Bubs (Aug 10, 2016)

New playground arrived. Put seed and millet spray on it! Will take a long time before it will get attention?! Lots of patience and just enjoy what Bubs is like at present! 🐥💙


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If you put a couple of small toys on the playground alongside some millet or other favourite treat of your Bubs, soon enough he will be curious and perch on the playground. Bubs will also be more inclined to investigate if you put it near his cage.
You may need to remove the two rope lassos with the pointy ends that go onto the playground's floor in order avoid a potentially hazardous accident from happening.


----------



## Bubs (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you Aluz! &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56358;


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're most welcome, Natasha!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That looks like a lovely play area for Bubs, Natasha! I'm sure that soon he'll get curious and will enjoy exploring it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubs (Aug 10, 2016)

Bubs is very secure/confident inside his cage and outside he will fly straight back or perch on it somewhere! 
Not sure he will go beyond this?! 
Natasha/Bubs.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It takes time and patience for a budgie to become comfortable outside its cage. You can't rush the progress. 
Just let Bubs do what he's happy doing and in time he will feel more confident.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it can take weeks for budgies to build up the courage to go on something new or explore a new area  

It's important to continue working with him at his pace and soon he'll be more trusting


----------

